# Best price on open water cert?



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Have a Wounded Warrior buddy and his wife that wants to get certified. He's a true American hero, served in Afghanistan and now medically disabled. I've taken him and his wife diving a couple times and he really enjoyed it, so they want to get certified. Hoping for better than "shop prices" so figured I'd throw this out there.

Appreciate the responses.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

They are all going to be about the same prices. Dive pros has a heated covered pool on site. also excellent instructors. Just had my 13 year old granddaughter certified there.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Ron is correct about all of them are about the same price, but, you can't put a price on a good scuba instructer. Do your home work and go to the best. You will be glad you did.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Dive Pros has/works with a guy that specializes in wounded warriors and diving, I recommend you give them a call. Being a vet; I for one, would be happy to contribute what I can towards getting him certified.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Do not be cheap with scuba classes.


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

MBT or Dive Pros
Both are great shops with great instructors. 

Please send me a PM with your contact information, I would like to contribute to your friend getting certified. I know a couple other guys here at the fire station that will put some money toward it also. 

Thank your friend for his service to us and our country.


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

That's very generous of you guys and I agree with my experiences with Dive Pro. Instead of giving me anything, how about I call them tomorrow and set up something for them to accept anything towards his cert.

I'll post back here when I have some information and who to give it to there.

Really appreciate the info/feedback! :thumbup:


----------



## Bluediemond (Apr 28, 2009)

Actually a dive master from here has offered to certify them for $75 each. If this goes through (and with his permission) I'll get you guys the info so you can send any donations directly to him. Thanks again guys.


----------

